# Anyone have experience with a Grendel?



## thardey (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey all,

I might have a chance to pick up a Grendel P12 .380 for cheap. Basically, I'm holding it for her, for safety, and it was a gift from her ex-husband. I don't think she really wants it, in fact, I don't even know if she remembers that I have it. So I might make an offer to buy it from her. It fits my hand well, which is surprising for me, since it's so small, and it holds 11 rounds (it's the option with the magazine, not the top-loading model.)

So, how reliable is it? I've been searching online, and I've been hearing mixed reviews about proper feeding (stove-pipe jams, mostly), but other people blame this on "limp-wristing" and claim they've never had a problem.

Most reviews have been positive for accuracy, but I've never heard of Grendel before, and my first impression was a "Saturday Night Special." I'll probably take it out and shoot it this weekend, I can't imagine that she would mind, but I'll only have a chance to run a couple of boxes through it, so I won't really get to put it through the wringer.

So, should I pursue this? And if I do, what would be a fair price. They seem to be running about $200 new, but that was from a very small sampling. I was thinking of offering about $150 for it used.


----------

